# Form 80 updated - more details needed now



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Department of Immigration and Border Protection updated their forms. 

In Form 80, required for most applications, you must now provide details of all residential addresses, travel details in the LAST 30 YEARS, education SINCE birth (with address of the institutions!), all dates and details employment and unemployment (with explanation and FULL addresses of the businesses or company) among other things. In some applications, they want to know the date of marriage of your siblings...
What will they ask for next?


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Just....wow. The travel question borders on the impossible, especially for European citizens with open borders. 

I wonder whether they will ask for a new form from those who have already provided the old one.


----------



## kaga (Jul 28, 2013)

Dinkum said:


> Department of Immigration and Border Protection updated their forms. In Form 80, required for most applications, you must now provide details of all residential addresses, travel details in the LAST 30 YEARS, education SINCE birth (with address of the institutions!), all dates and details employment and unemployment (with explanation and FULL addresses of the businesses or company) among other things. In some applications, they want to know the date of marriage of your siblings... What will they ask for next?


For asylum seekers it was 30 years and for the rest it was 10 years including all that u have mentioned.

If someone has been traveling inside the EU then they r in trouble because u don't get stamps on ur passport because of open borders.

It will also add more delay in processing.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's hope DIBP provide some written guidance for EU travellers. There will be many affected.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, the level of detail they want now is amazing.

And they finally ask if you have children. When I completed my visa application, nowhere did it ask anything about my non-migrating non-dependent child, yet they wanted information about my partner, parents and siblings.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

So it's definitely 30 years for everyone or is that asylum seekers as somebody said?


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

It's for everyone now, whereas the old form 80 only required the 30 yrs of travel history for asylum seekers


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

danegirl said:


> It's for everyone now, whereas the old form 80 only required the 30 yrs of travel history for asylum seekers


Hmm. We're already part way done completing the old form. I wonder if we submit it if we'd be asked to redo it on a new one. Ugh no way we can get all the details from that far.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am so glad my application is done and submitted!! That's ridiculous!! I grew up in Europe with family in holland and the uk and
As such even for the 10 year travel info had to state that I regularly
Took day trips to other EU countries!! This will be nigh on impossible to give this level of information!! Was hard enough getting birthdates of my fiancées American step sisters that no one in the family has any contact with!!!'


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is the link to the new Form 80:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

Unbelievable! Maybe they will ask for DNA sample soon.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup, the new Form 80 is officially a nightmare. Travel and Address history for 30 years, and all unemployment and employment since BIRTH - ie, you need to have a complete timeline from your date of birth showing for all time periods that you were either unemployed, or employed in a job (and provide complete details including name/address/etc of your employer). Old Form 80s are no longer valid for applications lodged after 22 March 2014. There were many form changes on 22 March - best to check with immi.gov.au to see the oldest date form that is acceptable still.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

In your professional opinion Mark, why did they change the form? It seems like a whole lot of unnecessary details, especially the employment question. Why does the department need to know your employment history?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Danegirl -

I have no idea. It's an outrageous requirement by any standard and borders on what people have to provide if they are applying for a top secret security clearance. Who on earth can provide with 100% accuracy complete details about every paid job they've ever worked (including internships, etc) - especially during high school, etc? I can see it now:

Employer: Neighbourhood Lemonade Stand when I was 8 years old
Duties: Make lemonade, look cute, collect money
Salary: $1 a glass

I can only assume this is typical knee-jerk reaction to the refugee influx and any concerns about terrorists, etc but they've clearly decided to inflict this treatment on everyone by default, instead of only asking those who they are concerned about - I suppose that's politically correct!

Clearly they are not checking with every employer, so I guess the information is there if they "want" to check, etc. Problem is, there are no exceptions in the law for "I didn't know" or "I guessed" when it comes to providing information to DIBP.

Best,

Mark Northam



danegirl said:


> In your professional opinion Mark, why did they change the form? It seems like a whole lot of unnecessary details, especially the employment question. Why does the department need to know your employment history?


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Mark - it's interesting to hear the view of someone who deals with this stuff every day. I do admit to nearly choking on my afternoon coffee when reading the job description for the lemonade stand!



MarkNortham said:


> Problem is, there are no exceptions in the law for "I didn't know" or "I guessed" when it comes to providing information to DIBP.


Surely there would have to be an exception (unofficial or otherwise) for the travel history question? Surely a European Union citizen can't be expected to remember specific dates and details of travel with their open borders where passports aren't even required. Even for non-EU citizens, once you are in the EU there is virtually no record. For example, I went to Rome once from Denmark and my passport wasn't checked once at either airport. If that happened 25 years ago for a 2 day trip, good luck in remembering that.

Also in situations like my partner's where the 30 year travel history covers his entire life, including the period where he travelled on his parents' passports when he was 0-5yrs of age - surely there is some exemption where there may be no record of where he went?

Edit: this is all hypothetical questioning so just looking for general answers - we have already submitted our Form 80.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so glad we have already submitted our application and form 80. Those new requirements are obscenely ridiculous and in some cases will be literally impossible to fulfil!!! 

What next? DNA samples to prove our family is who we say they are? 

This is really ridiculous!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

They have to justify the $3000 somehow................................


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

mexiwi said:


> They have to justify the $3000 somehow................................


$3000??? the onshore partner visa with medicals is pretty much $5000 now....oh and up to 15 month processing time!!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Yup, the new Form 80 is officially a nightmare. Travel and Address history for 30 years, and all unemployment and employment since BIRTH - ie, you need to have a complete timeline from your date of birth showing for all time periods that you were either unemployed, or employed in a job (and provide complete details including name/address/etc of your employer). Old Form 80s are no longer valid for applications lodged after 22 March 2014. There were many form changes on 22 March - best to check with immi.gov.au to see the oldest date form that is acceptable still.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Oh god, that means mines ok to use the old form I've already almost finished cause we lodged on the 1st? I've been worrying all day about this. My hubby is not good at record keeping and it's been real hard just to get 10 years worth done!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

We actually tried to get my husband's records from US border protection for his trips across US borders as he's had many, many, many of these and they aren't stamped as they just show their US passport card for land crossings. When you live on a border and have family on both sides.... Well, it's been a nightmare to figure out. But anyway I couldn't even get records for his dates, they said they don't provide them. So unless you've kept records it's actually impossible.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

What visa subclasses is the form 80 required for?? Wonder if this is another "let's put people off applying" strategy...obviously the insane price hikes haven't
Put people off as they are now saying they are so behind on applications...low risk ones are taking up to 15 months!!! Can't believe it was ever as straightforward as booking an appointment with a case officer and getting on the spot approval :-( having one of those days where the whole process is just slowly breaking me...not hearing anything about my BVB when I'm meant to be going home in 3 weeks isn't helping matters either


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

This is seriously a nightmare! I remember putting many hours and month to collect the right documents and re-trace all my travel history along with employment info since college. 30 years history is just ridiculous. I am so glad I submitted my app early in March. 

Wishing best of luck to all who are applying after March.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

If I had to do it I would struggle (luckily I am a sponsor)

Would I put down those 2 days I spent working in my uncle's friends shop when I ran away from home when I was 16?


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

One thing I just noticed on the new form that us a plus... You can now answer yes or no to the "do you have any details for expired, lost or stolen passports etc" question, so it looks like you don't need to worry if you've lost a passport and can't get details about it.


----------



## MrCAMEL (Jun 21, 2012)

At least you don't need form 80 for any partner visa applications. It used to be a must. Now it is not listed under any partner visa.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mr Camel -

Sorry to disappoint you, but they have been, and still are required for partner visas and frequently for fiance visas as well - here's the current partner visa checklist:

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MrCAMEL (Jun 21, 2012)

I know there used to be a direct link to that checklist. But, since the website changes (just before I think), there is no (I can't find) link to that checklist anymore.

Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801) or any partner visa. 300 or 309 as well.

We know where to find that checklist. But if you use the website, there is no link to that checklist.

We got our 300 visa with no form 80. Then in December last we applied for the 820 and in February was granted with no form 80. We had it filled out ready 2 weeks before we applied. But when we were ready, we saw it had been removed from the updated website checklist.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

What country are you from MrCamel? I think sometimes for low risk countries they don't request it for everyone. You probably got lucky there.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

So, if i lodged my visa before 22nd of March, can I submit the old form? I have already filled it, but not submitted yet.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> So, if i lodged my visa before 22nd of March, can I submit the old form? I have already filled it, but not submitted yet.


Same situation here. I'm using the old one and hoping for the best! Going to upload it tonight


----------



## MrCAMEL (Jun 21, 2012)

kangaroogirl said:


> What country are you from MrCamel? I think sometimes for low risk countries they don't request it for everyone. You probably got lucky there.


My Mrs is from Mongolia. Not a 'low risk' country. Just read the website. Form 80 is no longer mentioned for any partner visa.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

It's still listed on the online application under forms to be uploaded...


----------



## MrCAMEL (Jun 21, 2012)

kangaroogirl said:


> It's still listed on the online application under forms to be uploaded...


Ok then. But the old fashioned way, there is no mention. Happy to be proven wrong


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi MrCamel -

Fair enough, however the website does not always reflect the complete requirements for a visa, and often leaves a lot of information out. Given that DIBP requires Form 80 for most PR visas, such as skilled visas (just got a request today from DIBP for these for a client and his defacto partner), I'm not yet convinced they have given it up for all partner visa applicants. Nonetheless, will look into this further -

Best,

Mark Northam



MrCAMEL said:


> My Mrs is from Mongolia. Not a 'low risk' country. Just read the website. Form 80 is no longer mentioned for any partner visa.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting I just looked through the partner booklet and it doesn't list it in the documents list there. Hmm. I can't believe they would scrap it though...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

Still listed on the website for 300 Visa - but remember, they can request any information they like, and they do.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeh I'd rather just submit it and not worry


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

MrCAMEL said:


> My Mrs is from Mongolia. Not a 'low risk' country. Just read the website. Form 80 is no longer mentioned for any partner visa.


If you apply online for the partner visa, it is obvious that DIBP do expect the form 80 to be submitted, as evidenced by the fact that it's listed prominently on the checklist with it's own link for it to be uploaded. I would definitely recommend that anyone applying for the partner visa to be very much prepared to fill out the form 80 since I think it's a document that, while not expressly stated as such, is absolutely required in the vast majority of cases.

It's not a "requirement" in the sense that medical or police checks are, but I believe that in practice, most COs do consider it to be a necessary document and will request it if it's not front loaded. It's a pain to fill out! My husband groaned and whined the whole time he filled his out


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

While it was tedious, I didn't think it was THAT bad - but I also have kept every CV I've created since I began employment, so... it was pretty easy to go back and mine that data. 

That said - not looking forward to doing the new version in the next couple of weeks, but at least I have the old one ready so I can just pull out most of my responses from that.


----------



## nicoleholly82 (Mar 28, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> While it was tedious, I didn't think it was THAT bad - but I also have kept every CV I've created since I began employment, so... it was pretty easy to go back and mine that data.  That said - not looking forward to doing the new version in the next couple of weeks, but at least I have the old one ready so I can just pull out most of my responses from that.


Hello, I was just wondering if form 80 is to be filled out from both partners or only the one who applies ? 
Thanks for a quick info.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Only those applying.


----------



## nicoleholly82 (Mar 28, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Only those applying.


Thank you


----------



## mack1982 (Mar 29, 2014)

Can anyone please provide the source where it states that applications lodged before 22nd March 2014 can upload the older form 80. 

I submitted my application on the 7th of March but did not upload form 80. It would be extremely difficult to provide addresses for places where I lived, and the exact timelines, for the past 30 years. 

Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mack1982 -

I don't know of any place where DIBP has said that Form 80s uploaded on or after 22 March can use the old version. However, if you lodged your application and Form 80 on 7 March, you should be fine with the old form based on the info provided so far by DIBP. The only people who have to use the new forms are people who are uploading Form 80 on or after 22 March.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## mack1982 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks. that clears it up.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Well this could be fun for me :/ not! My mum moved around a bit (I don't even think she remembers some addresses as we were only there a week or two at some) and I also spent time living between my Mother and Grandmother when I was young....meaning I also changed schools alot!!

Urgh 

What a nightmare! Especially when my mum isn't the most helpful of people.


----------



## Wendee (Aug 4, 2011)

I have just lodged the second stage partner visa online today. I thought filling up Form 80 would be a breeze, just copying off information from the previous application. I freaked out when I saw the new form, and so I called the immigration helpline to find out whether Form 80 was required. He said that it was not required, and that I should only submit what is required off me...So lodged it now...and waiting...fingers crossed....really don't want to fill up the form...30 years of travel and address history!!!! Jeez.....


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Omg sowe need to do a new form 80 when we submit our partner visa (after our marriage on pmv300 visa)? Whaypt is the point when they have done all their checks on him for the 300 visa?


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Wendee said:


> I have just lodged the second stage partner visa online today. I thought filling up Form 80 would be a breeze, just copying off information from the previous application. I freaked out when I saw the new form, and so I called the immigration helpline to find out whether Form 80 was required. He said that it was not required, and that I should only submit what is required off me...So lodged it now...and waiting...fingers crossed....really don't want to fill up the form...30 years of travel and address history!!!! Jeez.....


Did they say why it wasn't required? I'm interested to know how they decide


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> Omg sowe need to do a new form 80 when we submit our partner visa (after our marriage on pmv300 visa)? Whaypt is the point when they have done all their checks on him for the 300 visa?


I'm not completely sure but I *think* if you did a form 80 already for a PMV then you don't need to do it again...


----------



## Wendee (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, he said that Form 80 was not in the list of forms that I was required to fill up.

Wish they decide faster...it's just been a day and it's killing me...


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks kanagroo girl. We are getting everything checked by our same solicitor before we lodge so will ask and let u all know for sure. So over this lol at least kobo is dong all the scanning


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

D - Let me know what your solicitor says, will you? I'm going to ask our agent as well. I'd prefer not to submit it again, but we can't risk a 28-day delay if they ask for it... we need this to be done and dusted before my medicals from last year expire in early June.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG! This is seriously spooky. I was just having a conversation with someone about the form 80 and was wondering if you provide it at pmv if you then provide it at 820 (which will be a new form) and here is the topic on it lol.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Normally not necessary to provide Form 80 for a partner visa application if it was already provided for the PMV, however sometimes case officers will ask for this - in some cases it seems to be a case-by-case requirement. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Normally not necessary to provide Form 80 for a partner visa application if it was already provided for the PMV, however sometimes case officers will ask for this - in some cases it seems to be a case-by-case requirement.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thanks Mark. I just have to figure out which is more of a gamble when processing time is of the essence so my medicals don't expire... In your opinion, would you think it's more of a gamble to provide Form 80 when not needed (i.e., would that delay things by making them send that to ASIO even if they wouldn't have otherwise asked for it?), or is it more of a gamble to not provide it and risk them asking for it? (I think I'm pretty low-risk: US nationality, travel only to EU countries and a brief trip to Cancun a couple of years ago, no criminal history).

I'll understand if you can't comment specifically - just thought I'd ask your opinion.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks Mark. I just have to figure out which is more of a gamble when processing time is of the essence so my medicals don't expire... In your opinion, would you think it's more of a gamble to provide them when not needed, or tp not provide them and risk them asking for them? (I think I'm pretty low-risk: US nationality, travel only to EU countries and a brief trip to Cancun a couple of years ago, no criminal history).
> 
> I'll understand if you can't comment specifically - just thought I'd ask your opinion.


According to the check list you don't need new medicals unless the co asks for them when coming from a pmv.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Right, I understand that. But mine were referred originally, and we were quite worried we'd have to go through the Health Waiver process (though we didn't in the end, thankfully), so we think it's wisest to get everything done while these medicals are still valid just to be on the safe side. Don't get me wrong - if they asked for medicals again we'd do them again, and since nothing has changed with my health it'd likely be the same results. But it would be a big hassle to find specialists here in Aus and get all the testing done they'd require. We got married last week, and we've expedited our marriage certificate, and we've gotten our friends started on their 888s and begun our online application... just trying to figure out whether to add the Form 80 or leave it alone.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I think we won't lodge the form 80 then. To be honest I'm not really fussed how long this application takes. So if they ask for it and it takes 28 days more we won't care. Guess I'm just happy he's here he's working and we are finally married


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> I think we won't lodge the form 80 then. To be honest I'm not really fussed how long this application takes. So if they ask for it and it takes 28 days more we won't care. Guess I'm just happy he's here he's working and we are finally married


If it weren't for my medical issues I'd be the SAME way.  Just so happy to be together! He's so cute... he says all his stress just melts away when he gets home from work and sees my face. We're pretty over the moon right now.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Awwwww life is good for us both then G - finally !


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Please take note that Form 80 was changed again - less info required.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

The new Form 80 is dated April 2014. It's back to 10-years of travel details unless you are a refugee or asylum seeker. It still requires education end employment details from birth.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Wait what?! 

So the original form changed in March (to thirty yrs/since birth) but now in April it's changed to just last ten years again?


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Another new Form 80*

Hi LouElla
Yes, Mark told us about it. DIBP changed the form 80 very quietly. No announcement was made. Yes, it's back to 10 years for travel, unless you are a refugee or asylum seeker. But still education and employment details are still required from birth.



LouElla said:


> Wait what?!
> 
> So the original form changed in March (to thirty yrs/since birth) but now in April it's changed to just last ten years again?


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Grrr! I'm going insane with all this!! 

What about addresses? Is that last ten years? or since birth? It's address before I was 12 and education I'm really struggling with.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

I've just checked and it's ten year address history! Yes! I've been stressing for weeks over this, all I'm really missing is exact dates of first & primary schools!! This has just made my day!


----------



## Charisma (Nov 7, 2013)

Silly question...
If I didn't submit a form 80 when I sent off my paper application back in March for my PMV.. 
Should I fill one out just in case they ask for it?

Thankies~


----------

